# What do you feed your piranhas?



## I LOVE SPIKE (Aug 22, 2014)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


Personally I feed mine 2 large rats. (8 piranhas)


Spike: victory:


----------



## Basin79 (Apr 1, 2014)

I LOVE SPIKE said:


> ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
> 
> 
> Personally I feed mine 2 large rats. (8 piranhas)
> ...


Terrible diet. Piranha are primarily piscivores and the bulk of their diet should reflect that. Earthworms and insects should also be added.


----------



## I LOVE SPIKE (Aug 22, 2014)

Can't be that bad as I've had them alive and we'll for a good 6 years 

Spike: victory:


----------



## kieron2014 (Aug 20, 2014)

Guppies, snails and earth worms (guppies n snails bred by me) 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Basin79 (Apr 1, 2014)

I LOVE SPIKE said:


> Can't be that bad as I've had them alive and we'll for a good 6 years
> 
> Spike: victory:


Fat humans live a long time on their diet. Doesn't mean it's healthy.


----------



## kieron2014 (Aug 20, 2014)

Basin79 said:


> Fat humans live a long time on their diet. Doesn't mean it's healthy.



Fat humans generally live 10 years less then everyone else 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Basin79 (Apr 1, 2014)

kieron2014 said:


> Fat humans generally live 10 years less then everyone else
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes, and his fish are only 6.


----------



## SwampyK (Jan 28, 2012)

I LOVE SPIKE said:


> Personally I feed mine 2 large rats. (8 piranhas)


Besides the poor nutrition, that seems like it would create a lot of waste, which is going to lead to all sorts of problems with water quality.


----------



## Basin79 (Apr 1, 2014)

SwampyK said:


> Besides the poor nutrition, that seems like it would create a lot of waste, which is going to lead to all sorts of problems with water quality.


At last, sense.


----------



## cavan (Mar 2, 2009)

Do you have to change the water every time you feed?


----------



## kieron2014 (Aug 20, 2014)

cavan said:


> Do you have to change the water every time you feed?



I don't with mine when I had them but mine wernt messy feeders and I had a 500l tank and 2 external filters for a 1000l tank so 2000l P/H amazing water quality 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cavan (Mar 2, 2009)

kieron2014 said:


> I don't with mine when I had them but mine wernt messy feeders and I had a 500l tank and 2 external filters for a 1000l tank so 2000l P/H amazing water quality
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What if you fed them rats like the op?


----------



## kieron2014 (Aug 20, 2014)

Probably a blood bath tbh I wouldn't recommend rats but obviously (i don't know the op) but if it was a blood bath or a mess surely the op would stop using rats 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Basin79 (Apr 1, 2014)

kieron2014 said:


> Probably a blood bath tbh I wouldn't recommend rats but obviously (i don't know the op) but if it was a blood bath or a mess surely the op would stop using rats
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The only reason anyone would feed rats is for the "cool" factor. Like the owners who just feed their bullfrog's rats. Not good for the animals who have no choice but to eat but it doesn't seem to bother the keepers. Go onto any fish forum (piranha/monster fish etc) and the majority of owners all state a mainly fish diet, just like the wild.


----------



## I LOVE SPIKE (Aug 22, 2014)

Very clean after feeding...I've tried shrimp+salmon and they avoid it! Gone through many feeds and rats seemed to be the only thing they eat


----------



## Basin79 (Apr 1, 2014)

I LOVE SPIKE said:


> Very clean after feeding...I've tried shrimp+salmon and they avoid it! Gone through many feeds and rats seemed to be the only thing they eat


Salmon? Whole trout, haddock fillets............


----------



## kieron2014 (Aug 20, 2014)

Try snails and Guppies worms ect 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kieron2014 (Aug 20, 2014)

Live guppies btw 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## I LOVE SPIKE (Aug 22, 2014)

Will do Kieron ....but I've tried loads of fish.....even tuna(steak) they won't go near it.....

Spike: victory:


----------



## Basin79 (Apr 1, 2014)

I LOVE SPIKE said:


> Will do Kieron ....but I've tried loads of fish.....even tuna(steak) they won't go near it.....
> 
> Spike: victory:


They should be all over haddock. Or you could do as I did and buy pike fishing bates from tackle shops. Whole roach, sand eels etc etc.


----------



## kieron2014 (Aug 20, 2014)

Basin79 said:


> They should be all over haddock. Or you could do as I did and buy pike fishing bates from tackle shops. Whole roach, sand eels etc etc.



What type a piranha r they 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Basin79 (Apr 1, 2014)

kieron2014 said:


> What type a piranha r they
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Don't have them anymore. Had 3 red bellies, and I've had a pike piranha. Never had any issues with feeding.


----------



## kieron2014 (Aug 20, 2014)

Basin79 said:


> Don't have them anymore. Had 3 red bellies, and I've had a pike piranha. Never had any issues with feeding.



Sorry that was for op just clicked quote by mistake 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Basin79 (Apr 1, 2014)

kieron2014 said:


> Sorry that was for op just clicked quote by mistake
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ah right. No worries. They'll be RBP or carbs being there are 8.


----------



## sharpshootertom (Jul 12, 2012)

I'm with Basin on this. Why on earth someone would want to feed rats to piranhas is beyond me. Yes, they may eat rodents etc in the wild that have died/ drowend in the water systems but in a captive home aquarium placing such food items in the water can't really be ideal for clarity and quality unless there's some ridiculous filtration going on in there.

Mine (P. Nattereri) get fed on slices of trout fillet, whole roach, and occasionally whitebait.


----------



## I LOVE SPIKE (Aug 22, 2014)

Okay, it may not be the healthiest but I've tried the whole of the sainsburys fish counter :lol2: what do all of you recommend ?

Spike : victory:


----------



## sharpshootertom (Jul 12, 2012)

I LOVE SPIKE said:


> what do all of you recommend ?


not to feed rats on a regular basis would be a start : victory:

what other foods have you tried?


----------



## Basin79 (Apr 1, 2014)

I LOVE SPIKE said:


> Okay, it may not be the healthiest but I've tried the whole of the sainsburys fish counter :lol2: what do all of you recommend ?
> 
> Spike : victory:


Try here. Other wise whole trout, haddock fillets, large earthworms........ . 
Pike Baits


----------



## I LOVE SPIKE (Aug 22, 2014)

Gonna try guppies , eel, tilipia and snails if that doesn't work I don't know....

Spike: victory:


----------



## LawrenceJMitchell (Feb 8, 2013)

Definitely go down the piscivore route. Try all the fishy offerings stated above.

And earthworms are a fab all rounder (appropriate size for their mouths) for lots of fish.....

And use some patience if they initially refuse......they won't starve themselves to death........

And we'll done for listening to the advice offered and being willing to give it a go.......: victory:


----------



## Fargle (Aug 8, 2013)

And just so you know that if the RSPCA get wind that you're feeding live food items (guppies) they'd be within the law to prosecute. It's illegal to feed live (vertebrate) prey as it's deemed cruel to the prey item. I know it happens and I know it's sometimes the only option, but you should be aware that it's not strictly kosher.


----------



## cavan (Mar 2, 2009)

Fargle said:


> And just so you know that if the RSPCA get wind that you're feeding live food items (guppies) they'd be within the law to prosecute. It's illegal to feed live (vertebrate) prey as it's deemed cruel to the prey item. I know it happens and I know it's sometimes the only option, but you should be aware that it's not strictly kosher.


It's not illegal to feed live....


----------



## Basin79 (Apr 1, 2014)

Live feeding is a grey subject at best. It's illegal to cause unnecessary suffering. So if you say have a leaf fish that will only eat tetras then you'd have to feed it live food in order for it not to suffer in your care. However you could indeed be done for feeding live fish to an animal in your care that didn't require it. Piranha certainly don't need live food fish.


----------



## Fargle (Aug 8, 2013)

I've worked in the industry from all sides (aquatics shops, public aquariums and now research institutions), like Basin said, it's a grey area. At all times you must ensure that no unnecessary harm comes to any animal and being preyed upon and then devoured would definitely constitute unnecessary harm in most inspectors eyes. 

I agree that there are times it would be extremely tricky to avoid these circumstances, like the leaf fish example (although their acquisition and attempted care should be in question if this is the case). Feeding a piranha live guppies as it's "cool" would not hold up with anyone.

It's amazing how life-like a frozen sprat/lancefish on some fishing line can be to invoke tricky feeders.


----------



## Basin79 (Apr 1, 2014)

Fargle said:


> I've worked in the industry from all sides (aquatics shops, public aquariums and now research institutions), like Basin said, it's a grey area. At all times you must ensure that no unnecessary harm comes to any animal and being preyed upon and then devoured would definitely constitute unnecessary harm in most inspectors eyes.
> 
> I agree that there are times it would be extremely tricky to avoid these circumstances, like the leaf fish example (although their acquisition and attempted care should be in question if this is the case). Feeding a piranha live guppies as it's "cool" would not hold up with anyone.
> 
> It's amazing how life-like a frozen sprat/lancefish on some fishing line can be to invoke tricky feeders.


Piranha are caught in the wild without bait. Just a piece of shiny metal. They definitely don't need live. Something is odd here anyway. The OP has made a thread in the snake section on live feeding. Either one of those that gets off on shit like this or is bored and acting daft.


----------



## I LOVE SPIKE (Aug 22, 2014)

As stated I've tried the sainsburys fish counter:lol2: +eels and guppies today but they just refuse and avoid it! 

Spike: victory:


----------



## I LOVE SPIKE (Aug 22, 2014)

LawrenceJMitchell said:


> Definitely go down the piscivore route. Try all the fishy offerings stated above.
> 
> And earthworms are a fab all rounder (appropriate size for their mouths) for lots of fish.....
> 
> ...


Would you call 13 hours patient ?


----------



## Basin79 (Apr 1, 2014)

I LOVE SPIKE said:


> Would you call 13 hours patient ?


No. A week or so. And if they don't eat the food within 10 mins take it out. Try again a couple of days later. They will eat.


----------



## I LOVE SPIKE (Aug 22, 2014)

Is that the reason they don't eat the fish? Beacuse it's NOT live?

Spike: victory:


----------



## Basin79 (Apr 1, 2014)

I LOVE SPIKE said:


> Is that the reason they don't eat the fish? Beacuse it's NOT live?
> 
> Spike: victory:


No. Piranha will eat regardless of whether it's dead or alive. Although earth worms are taken with relish due to there wriggling movements. Buy yourself a whole trout. Tie some string around the tail. Let the trout hang in the middle of the water. If your fish are hungry they'll eat.


----------



## Fargle (Aug 8, 2013)

How often have you been trying to feed them, they only need a couple of meals a week.


----------



## kieron2014 (Aug 20, 2014)

It's not illegal to feed live fish as long as the fish isn't suffering if it's swimming it's not suffering ifs it's flapping it's suffering that's how I luk at it 


All my posts are my opinion NOT fact I am NOT a expert


----------



## I LOVE SPIKE (Aug 22, 2014)

Taken advice and left the guppies in there still not eaten .. How long did yours take to feed? Kieron ?

Spike: victory:


----------



## Fargle (Aug 8, 2013)

kieron2014 said:


> It's not illegal to feed live fish as long as the fish isn't suffering if it's swimming it's not suffering ifs it's flapping it's suffering that's how I luk at it
> 
> 
> All my posts are my opinion NOT fact I am NOT a expert



Alas how you look at it and how people with legal powers look at it can be very different. It's not just the physical welfare of the animal but the physcological. Keeping a prey item in a tank with a predator is also deemed as unnecessary suffering. You even have to think of their prefered living conditions. Keeping shoaling species (zebrafish and guppies in our institution) on their own is also not allowed.

I would like to say that although these things are deemed "illegal" you'd be hard pressed to find someone who has been prosecuted and it would be extremely difficult and expensive for the RSPCA (or similar) to try. I was just trying to make sure the poster who publically posts he feeds live food to his fish knows he _could_ be in trouble if someone actually bothered to take it further.


----------



## I LOVE SPIKE (Aug 22, 2014)

The rats ? There frozen...


----------



## Basin79 (Apr 1, 2014)

Spike post pictures of your set up. There might be things that we can suggest to perhaps make your fish more likely to eat a proper diet.


----------



## I LOVE SPIKE (Aug 22, 2014)

It's not letting upload the pic ? It's says "file to large"

I'll just did one of Google images similar


----------



## I LOVE SPIKE (Aug 22, 2014)

Close to mine,does this help

Some Pic's Of My Red Belies And There Tank Mates. - Piranha-Fury Forums

Spike


----------



## cavan (Mar 2, 2009)

Upload your photos to photo bucket


----------



## sharpshootertom (Jul 12, 2012)

I LOVE SPIKE said:


> Close to mine,does this help
> 
> Spike



not really if that's not your aquarium


----------



## Basin79 (Apr 1, 2014)

I just use tinypic via my phone. Really easy to use.


----------



## kieron2014 (Aug 20, 2014)

I LOVE SPIKE said:


> Close to mine,does this help
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Not really fish inhabitants will b different sizes and decor will be different 


All my posts are my opinion NOT fact I am NOT a expert


----------



## I LOVE SPIKE (Aug 22, 2014)

Obviously but I have a few more plants...that's about it


----------



## I LOVE SPIKE (Aug 22, 2014)

What do you need too know? The dècor? Or what?


----------



## sharpshootertom (Jul 12, 2012)

I LOVE SPIKE said:


> What do you need too know? The dècor? Or what?


water quality, parameters. Ammonia, Nitrite, Nitrate and pH.
water temperature.

also, one thing i've noticed with red bellies, is there anything in the room that can disturb them? i.e. loud music, kids running around, dog/ cat peering into the tank. if so these have a habit of startling the fish and can cause minor stress which will lead to a loss of appetite.

and again, a picture of the aquarium (your aquarium) will help.

p.s. also how often you change the water in the aquarium and how you go about it.


----------



## cavan (Mar 2, 2009)

It'd be a lot easier for people to help if you post a picture of your setup:2thumb:


----------



## Zincubus (Sep 6, 2010)

Basin79 said:


> No. Piranha will eat regardless of whether it's dead or alive. Although earth worms are taken with relish due to there wriggling movements. Buy yourself a whole trout. Tie some string around the tail. Let the trout hang in the middle of the water. If your fish are hungry they'll eat.


I had a pair of young Piranha for a short while , many years ago , they were about the size of a 50p piece when I got them and and about 5" when I moved them on . I tied string around small chunks of beef heart and dangled in from the top , then sat back and watched the carnage . 

Sadly my internal filters simply couldn't cope as they grew and ate more and more and I was spending far too much time cleaning the filters and doing water changes ..


----------



## Basin79 (Apr 1, 2014)

Zincubus said:


> I had a pair of young Piranha for a short while , many years ago , they were about the size of a 50p piece when I got them and and about 5" when I moved them on . I tied string around small chunks of beef heart and dangled in from the top , then sat back and watched the carnage .
> 
> Sadly my internal filters simply couldn't cope as they grew and ate more and more and I was spending far too much time cleaning the filters and doing water changes ..


Beef heart won't have helped that if you fed it as a staple.


----------



## I LOVE SPIKE (Aug 22, 2014)

sharpshootertom said:


> water quality, parameters. Ammonia, Nitrite, Nitrate and pH.
> water temperature.
> 
> also, one thing i've noticed with red bellies, is there anything in the room that can disturb them? i.e. loud music, kids running around, dog/ cat peering into the tank. if so these have a habit of startling the fish and can cause minor stress which will lead to a loss of appetite.
> ...


I'm a lone child (brothers moved out) in the back room...so no tv and we don't have cats or dogs..the waters very clean(even though there messy eaters and the waters at 80


----------



## Basin79 (Apr 1, 2014)

I LOVE SPIKE said:


> I'm a lone child (brothers moved out) in the back room...so no tv and we don't have cats or dogs..the waters very clean(even though there messy eaters and the waters at 80


You can't tell the water quality just by looking at it. You could have a crystal clear tank and have your parameters at dangerous levels? What are the PPM's of ammonia, nitrite and nitrates?


----------



## sharpshootertom (Jul 12, 2012)

Basin79 said:


> You can't tell the water quality just by looking at it. You could have a crystal clear tank and have your parameters at dangerous levels? What are the PPM's of ammonia, nitrite and nitrates?


agreed.


----------



## Zincubus (Sep 6, 2010)

Basin79 said:


> Beef heart won't have helped that if you fed it as a staple.


Sadly that's what I was advised to feed them on by the bus in the store ... They were healthy enough ....


----------



## Basin79 (Apr 1, 2014)

Zincubus said:


> Sadly that's what I was advised to feed them on by the bus in the store ... They were healthy enough ....


Lean beef heart isn't the worse thing, but fish should be the main stay of their diet. I think we've all be duped by a pet shop at one time or another though. I know I definitely have.


----------



## Zincubus (Sep 6, 2010)

Basin79 said:


> Lean beef heart isn't the worse thing, but fish should be the main stay of their diet. I think we've all be duped by a pet shop at one time or another though. I know I definitely have.


True . My first snake and set up came home WITHOUT a stat ..


----------



## kieron2014 (Aug 20, 2014)

I LOVE SPIKE said:


> Taken advice and left the guppies in there still not eaten .. How long did yours take to feed? Kieron ?
> 
> 
> 
> Spike: victory:



Fed twice a week and seconds well 10 piranha nothing else in tank fed twice a week within 5 minutes all gone 


All my posts are my opinion NOT fact I am NOT a expert


Atm I don't have pirahna I have cory, head n taillight tetra and zebra fish in a 220l tank over filtered ph 7.5 amm 0, ites 0 ates 25 24.5 centigrade water change 50% a week or 30% depending he busy I am


----------



## Zincubus (Sep 6, 2010)

kieron2014 said:


> Fed twice a week and seconds well 10 piranha nothing else in tank fed twice a week within 5 minutes all gone
> 
> 
> All my posts are my opinion NOT fact I am NOT a expert
> ...


Seems like a lot of time and energy for just THREE little fish ...what are the approx dimensions of the tank incidentally ?


----------



## kieron2014 (Aug 20, 2014)

Their r 30 fish in my tank it's a fluval Roma 200 


All my posts are my opinion NOT fact I am NOT a expert


----------



## Zincubus (Sep 6, 2010)

kieron2014 said:


> Their r 30 fish in my tank it's a fluval Roma 200
> 
> 
> All my posts are my opinion NOT fact I am NOT a expert


I'm not being funny .... I read your post as though you had THREE fish ..


----------



## kieron2014 (Aug 20, 2014)

Zincubus said:


> I'm not being funny .... I read your post as though you had THREE fish ..



I realised I hadn't put numbers lol only fish no all my fish are shoalibg and need to be in groups 


All my posts are my opinion NOT fact I am NOT a expert


----------



## Zincubus (Sep 6, 2010)

kieron2014 said:


> I realised I hadn't put numbers lol only fish no all my fish are shoalibg and need to be in groups
> 
> 
> All my posts are my opinion NOT fact I am NOT a expert


I still have this image of a Zebra danio swimming side by side with a Head and Tail light and both looking down on the catfish and thinking " does he ever stop cleaning ".


----------



## kieron2014 (Aug 20, 2014)

Ha omg I now have image of a zebra with lights on its head n tail 


All my posts are my opinion NOT fact I am NOT a expert


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

Fargle said:


> Alas how you look at it and how people with legal powers look at it can be very different. It's not just the physical welfare of the animal but the physcological. Keeping a prey item in a tank with a predator is also deemed as unnecessary suffering. You even have to think of their prefered living conditions. Keeping shoaling species (zebrafish and guppies in our institution) on their own is also not allowed.
> 
> I would like to say that although these things are deemed "illegal" you'd be hard pressed to find someone who has been prosecuted and it would be extremely difficult and expensive for the RSPCA (or similar) to try. I was just trying to make sure the poster who publically posts he feeds live food to his fish knows he _could_ be in trouble if someone actually bothered to take it further.


Do please show me where in the Animal Welfare Act any of this is written? It isn't in my hard copy of the Act. And before any action can be taken along the "unnecessary suffering" line, a vet must certify that the Animal in question has suffered or is likely to suffer unnecessary harm. Not an opinion from the RSPCA, or a self appointed "expert", but a registered veterinary surgeon. And I can assure you from personal experience that very often a vet will not provide such a statement unless they are absolutely certain. I have been involved in cases where I and others felt the animals were suffering, yet the vet disagreed. It is their informed and professional opinion that counts. 

Now I doubt very much that a vet would be able to quantify that a fish kept singly, or in a tank with a predator, is suffering.


----------



## Fargle (Aug 8, 2013)

I can't comment on the Animal Welfare Act as I don't use it, I'm basing it on the Animals (Scientific Procedures Act) as this is the one that I've had experience in. I'm aware that it's not directly applicable to the home aquarist but there are some parts that can be used to base best practice guidelines on.

In order to work on protected animals (all vertebrates and all cephalopods) where the experiment "will case pain, suffering, distress or lasting harm..." you need a licence. This includes keeping gregarious animals in isolation and also exposing a prey animal to a predator for lengths of time.

I know this isn't applicable to the home fish keeper as they're not covered by the Act, but using it as a framework to strive for the best care and husbandry is not something that should be brushed off.


----------



## chalky76 (Aug 23, 2007)

I feed mine mostly on Cichlid Gold pellets or Koi pellets. Once a week they get fresh fish.


----------



## Basin79 (Apr 1, 2014)

chalky76 said:


> [URL=http://i236.photobucket.com/albums/ff290/chalkyam/Animals/20140718_210823.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> 
> I feed mine mostly on Cichlid Gold pellets or Koi pellets. Once a week they get fresh fish.


I'm going to do something similar with my gulper. I'm going to push the pellets into his food so he gets everything he needs. Unless I can find some huge sinking pellets.

EDIT 
Ha ha, just found some 10mm sinking pellets at should be ideal.


----------



## Fargle (Aug 8, 2013)

NewEra make 15mm pellets. Currently (according to their website) the large tropical pellets are for public aquariums while you can get the large marine pellets through shops. There may well be a way around it though. Ive used NewEra stuff and it is very good.


----------



## Basin79 (Apr 1, 2014)

Fargle said:


> NewEra make 15mm pellets. Currently (according to their website) the large tropical pellets are for public aquariums while you can get the large marine pellets through shops. There may well be a way around it though. Ive used NewEra stuff and it is very good.


Cheers for that. I've found these, Hikari Massivore Delite Nuggets and New Life spectrum mega. I'll have a look for those.


----------



## Retic84 (Feb 22, 2013)

You feed your piranha 2 rats?!?!? Mate you must be joking, that in no way is a stable diet for any predatory fish.
Why can't you just use whitebait, trout, salmon (does oil up the water though so change is necessary afte feeding), worms etc
Your just going to end up with unhealthy overweight piranha that will have a premature life because of that diet.
I have a LOT of experience with different types of piranha, if you want any info or help please feel free to PM me and I'll be able to point you in the right direction.
If you are on facebook please join piranha Central, I have been a member for years and they are all a great bunch of guys that will help you out when needed.


----------

